# Abandoned trains, Poland, August 2016



## Colorado Brother (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello.
Trains abandoned and forgotten in time.



























And a video of the expedition ;D



Thanks for looking!


----------



## tazong (Aug 23, 2016)

Loved the video but for me - pictures are a bit over worked - i think the is a fine line of going to far and i thing these go over the line.


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 23, 2016)

Nice stuff! Decent video, I do enjoy your camera work.


----------



## HughieD (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes...a bit too over-cooked HDR-wise for me. Shame as they look like great shots.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 24, 2016)

Awesome train graveyard! Tip top video.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## uklimey1234 (Aug 27, 2016)

If that was in Britain there would be a queue of railway preservation groups wanting to buy the steam trains.


----------



## smiler (Aug 27, 2016)

I enjoyed that, Sound Job, Thanks


----------

